# What is the hardest part about owning a dog?



## Zeeva

What is the hardest part about owning a dog?

Exercising and keeping your pup fit? Cost? Lack of affection from pup? A washout? Saying goodbye? Vacationing? Keeping the house clean?...

Why?


----------



## Ellimaybel

I would say that moment when your humility kicks in because you realize that you don't know everything. It's not that having humility is hard, it's hard to recognize when you may be in over your head with something involving your dog and asking for help while risking judgment. Just my very humble opinion.


----------



## trcy

I think the hardest thing is when they are sick or hurt. They can't tell you whats wrong. They have to go to the vet and sometimes stay several days. They don't understand why and just want to be home. That's the hardest thing for me.


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Saying goodbye. My family used to have a Boston terrier and she passed in her sleep when she was 13. That was the first and only time I have ever seen my dad cry, and that is really saying something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lawmarshall

hardest part is saying goodbye.... ive got my 2nd gsd lived until 14years and say good bye to me last 2010..... you'll miss his loyal face, his bark, his sweet endearment when asking for treats... and so many things... how i wish i could get another one....


----------



## Pax8

Definitely saying goodbye. I've raised, trained, and care for many dogs. I've nursed quite a few through sickness and injury. But saying goodbye that last time is always the hardest. I can eventually comfort myself knowing they lived a good life with me, and they're free from the growing discomfort of old age. But there's always a very selfish part of me that wants them to keep going no matter what. To keep living because I don't want to be without them. I often feel very ashamed of that, but it's always there.


----------



## Alice13

Saying goodbye definitely. Every day I pray that I will nit have to go through it anytime soon and that Alice lives a long happy life with me and my family

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman

The hardest thing for me is when my Shepherds want to go out and I let them out and 2 minutes later they want to come in, than 2 minutes later they want to go out again, so I let them out and 2 minutes later they want to come back in, than 2 minutes later they want to go out again !

ETC, ETC, ETC !


----------



## Sabis mom

Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.
In that moment the all the rest, the mess, the work, the mud and hair, the aching muscles, the spilled drinks and stolen steak, become the things you yearn for. Each and every moment is a fallen leaf, that will never be again until finally the tree is left bare with only a memory of what it was to blossom.


----------



## llombardo

Sabis mom said:


> Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.
> In that moment the all the rest, the mess, the work, the mud and hair, the aching muscles, the spilled drinks and stolen steak, become the things you yearn for. Each and every moment is a fallen leaf, that will never be again until finally the tree is left bare with only a memory of what it was to blossom.


This made me tear up. Everything in this post. Whenever I think they are frustrating me for whatever reason I always think of a way to make it a precious memory.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree, having to let them go, they don't live long enough.


----------



## Mister C

Sabis mom said:


> Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.
> In that moment the all the rest, the mess, the work, the mud and hair, the aching muscles, the spilled drinks and stolen steak, become the things you yearn for. Each and every moment is a fallen leaf, that will never be again until finally the tree is left bare with only a memory of what it was to blossom.


What wonderful and moving prose--thank you so much for so eloquently expressing how I feel about this subject.


----------



## Shade

Sabis mom really put it eloquently, having to make that decision just tears you apart from the inside  You know it's the right thing to do but that doesn't make it any easier and having to be strong and not break down while you need you in those last moments...heart wrenching.

I also worry a lot as much as I try not to. I worry about their safety, health, happiness, etc and do my best to make sure they have the best life possible


----------



## Galathiel

I work full-time and struggle with guilt over that. My pup has to be crated quite a bit because he isn't trustworthy yet to stay out (we tried and spent a weekend patching drywall not long ago).

I also have a 14 1/2 year old shih tzu that has cataracts and is almost deaf. Recently, he was diagnosed with keratoconjunctivitis sicca (dry eye syndrome). For a week or so, it was bad enough that he was completely blind and I bawled frequently over it. However, with religious application of FOUR ointments in his eyes twice a day, they are much better and he is now able to see about as well as he did (has pretty much lost all peripheral vision). It's so hard to see this tough little guy getting so old.  I lost my 16 year old cat a couple of years ago and I'm not ready to go through it again.


----------



## lauren43

Obviously, they do not live long enough. Having to let a dog go is the most heartbreaking thing in the world.

But second to that would be leaving them while I work...


----------



## pyratemom

The hardest part for me is that they don't live as long as I wish they could. Saying goodbye is so hard. I can deal with anything else.


----------



## pyratemom

Sabis mom said:


> Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.
> In that moment the all the rest, the mess, the work, the mud and hair, the aching muscles, the spilled drinks and stolen steak, become the things you yearn for. Each and every moment is a fallen leaf, that will never be again until finally the tree is left bare with only a memory of what it was to blossom.


Okay you made me cry. You have a knack for writing.


----------



## Atika

The Packman said:


> The hardest thing for me is when my Shepherds want to go out and I let them out and 2 minutes later they want to come in, than 2 minutes later they want to go out again, so I let them out and 2 minutes later they want to come back in, than 2 minutes later they want to go out again !
> 
> ETC, ETC, ETC !


LOL So true!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Saying goodbye. It will be 2 years this month on the 25th that we lost Daisy. I still miss her.

Watching them get older and and trying to figure out how to make it easy for them and what might be wrong. Three seniors have really made me very aware of all the leaves falling.( to quote Sabi's mom's beautiful analogy).


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Sandal season. I hate when they step on my toes! Goodbye pedicure  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

Yeah, saying good bye is hard. Having to put Riley down before he hit a year old was devastating for me. I doubt I will ever get over that loss.


----------



## wolfy dog

Besides saying goodbye as I think that is a given for everyone, adolescence. It is my favorite age to work with clients' pups but not to have them around 24/7, even though I love him and I know we are getting through this.


----------



## SuperG

When they jump up on the bed and land on my nads.....


SuperG


----------



## Zeeva

SuperG said:


> When they jump up on the bed and land on my nads.....
> 
> 
> SuperG


That's the softest part


----------



## shepherdmom

Got to agree with most everyone, saying goodbye really sucks. For me the hardest part is making that decision to let them go. I know for some I've waited too long and every time I tell myself I won't make that same mistake again but I do.


----------



## trcy

shepherdmom said:


> Got to agree with most everyone, saying goodbye really sucks. For me the hardest part is making that decision to let them go. I know for some I've waited too long and every time I tell myself I won't make that same mistake again but I do.


Yeah, with Riley I really thought if we got him to the vet and then the specialist and spent the money he would get better, but he just kept getting worse. It was only 4 days, but he just went downhill so fast.


----------



## McCoy

when you need them to do something that you havent taught them to do, ie; dont eat that thing, that snake is NOT trying to play with you, ....and the horses mean business too!


----------



## Sabis mom

pyratemom said:


> Okay you made me cry. You have a knack for writing.


Don't cry, remember that every passing gives new life. We do them no honor to shed tears. We need to give thanks for the time they gave us, we do that best by embracing the memories and lessons, even the ones in humility.
I used to think that if life was fair I would have had Sabi forever, then I realized that if life was fair I would never have had her at all. I didn't deserve her. I am a better person because of her, but I will never have half of the grace, forgiveness and humanity my dog did.


----------



## Zeeva

Besides the goodbye...?


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Besides goodbye for me would have to be the criticism. My sister will say he is a bad dog for the most simple things that most dogs do, and it really makes me upset. I know you are supposed to just brush it off, but I can't. That's just not the type of person I am.
But people criticizing us makes me and Jaxx even more eager to fix all of the problems no matter how big or how small they are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel

Jaxx's mom said:


> Besides goodbye for me would have to be the criticism. My sister will say he is a bad dog for the most simple things that most dogs do, and it really makes me upset. I know you are supposed to just brush it off, but I can't. That's just not the type of person I am.
> But people criticizing us makes me and Jaxx even more eager to fix all of the problems no matter how big or how small they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This! I already said my hardest part but I agree. My most frustrating moments have come in the past 2 weeks with family members that some have never met my dog, some never see him, none of them live my life with my dog. These people have made me second guess everything I'm doing in life with my dog, telling me my dog is dying, his organs are shutting down, I'm going to lose him and it's all my fault for not doing more than I am. I have stopped talking to my mother and my Godfather because of this. They have done nothing but make me cry every day and feel like a failure because in their eyes (people with money, which I don't have) I would have done everything that needs to be done a month ago. I've been dealing with this as the one who is controlling his diet, his medicine, cleaning up his diarrhea inside and outside. Yet everyone else seems to think I'm not doing enough. Sorry to rant, but you hit something right on the head.


----------



## Declan

Other than saying goodbye, the hardest part for me has nothing to do with the dogs. It's dealing with people. Parents letting kids run up and hug/grab your dog, strangers petting your dog without permission, ignorant people telling you how to train your dog, and other people letting their ill-mannered dogs "play" with yours when he or she is not in the best mood are the hardest parts about dog ownership in my eyes.


----------



## RiverDan

Baron is my first 100% mine dog. I will have a hard time with his departing.
The hardest thing for me now is constantly thinking about ever decision I make for him. Seconded guessing if they are the correct ones. So far they have been working out. (knock on wood)


----------



## StingRay

As a future GSD owner.... This thread helps alot


----------



## Katos_Mom

The hardest part is knowing that someday, you will have to say goodbye.


----------



## GSTrainingAcademy

Hi fellow forum members!

I agree with most of you in that one of the hardest parts is parting with your dog. Not sure if any of you have seen one of those memes where it shows a picture of a dog with the words being something like "For you, I am only part of your life, but for me (the dog), you are my whole life." I can't seem to find that picture anymore, but it's always sad when we think of it that way...

To me, the hardest/most challenging thing is actually spending time and building a bond with your dog. I regretted this when my first family dog passed away; I regretted not having spent enough of time with her and the fact that she was not well trained. I actually created an infographic for this so that new dog owners can consider these challenges before they actually decide to own a dog. The infographic + article is here if you'd like to read it: Challenges Faced in Owning and Training a German Shepherd | German Shepherd Training Academy

Let me know what you guys think!
Paul


----------



## LaRen616

Hardest part of owning a dog is losing that dog. I've only lost one dog that I loved and that was our family dog, a female GSD/Husky mix named Kota. She passed away last year and I cried for days. She was such a great dog and such a beautiful dog, I still miss her. She was the family dog, not my personal dog so I can't imagine the depression I will go through when I lose one of my dogs. 

One thing that sucks about owning a dog is how much money a year you spend on the dog. Sometimes I wish that I was oblivious to dog nutrition and that I could feed the cheap crap that I could find at my grocery store. That would save me a ton of money a month! I also buy toys all the time, I buy expensive home made dog treats, I buy supplements for the dogs, Vet bills, Heartgard/Nexgard, etc. I would have a lot of extra money a month if I didn't have any animals but I would never want to live without them so I suck it up and I spend what I have to spend to keep them healthy and happy.

I also HATE the hair that they shed, the dirt that they bring in and the farts that they produce in my house. LOL :laugh:


----------



## Keeno Beano

*What is the hardest part about owning a dog*

Them dying.:rip:


----------



## A girl and her dog

The hardest part so far is realizing and admitting that I just don't 'like' one of my dogs. I love him, I care for him and his wellbeing deeply; but I just don't like him. And I raised him! How's that for a kick in the proverbial nads? Admitting that I may need to rehome him. Questioning if that's the right thing to do for HIS wellbeing, would he really be happier with someone else? Knowing how great of a dog he is and still not liking his personality.

-Keeping the house clean
-Running a three-ring circus
-Making mistakes
-Yelling curse words out the back door into the back yard for all the world to hear. In my pajamas
-Traveling
.......I still won't trade them for anything. Except my human child


----------



## Chip18

Ellimaybel said:


> I would say that moment when your humility kicks in because you realize that you don't know everything. It's not that having humility is hard, it's hard to recognize when you may be in over your head with something involving your dog and asking for help while risking judgment. Just my very humble opinion.


Inter pack aggression, Rank Drive issues??? Bully Guy, low rank drive dogs. Stitches in the hand breaking up dog fights taught me I don't know everything real quick! Yeah I had a lot to learn with my guy!


----------



## Chip18

I kinda think saying good bye is a given! They are always there year after year and then one day they are gone!!??

Only thing worst than that is losing one very young and suddenly in an accident!


----------



## pianocandy

Besides saying good bye....I'm really not enjoying all the people who feel the need to tell me exactly what I should do with my pup! Like the pet store owners where we buy our food that raked me over the coals for switching Shayna to adult food now at five and a half months. Um....excuse me but my dog is growing ridiculously fast and needs to slow down. I was always really good at research in university and I don't make decisions without looking into it!LOL
Oh and also the people who try to sneak pets in when we go by even after I've told them she's training to not be hyper when she meets people. UGH. The hardest part of having a dog is literally trying to get the guts to tell people I need them to back off!


----------



## Kyleigh

Someone else said this: humility ... when you KNOW you are in WAY over your head and sit there and stare at the dog and say WTF ... I'm so glad I made it past that stage and met some AWESOME people to help me ... 

The other hardest part ... getting off my butt in -30 to take her out ... she loves it and I hate it ... but alas, that is why I got a long coat GSD ... to get me off my butt


----------



## marshies

Leaving the dog to go to work for long hours.


----------



## JoeyG

Not being able to spend more time with him...


----------



## Cheyanna

Thanks God that I have yet to have to say goodbye. Fiona will be 3 in May. I would say the biggest thing was going from a neat freak to living with dog hair, female in heat, mud, dirt and all that stuff. I am cured of neat freak.


----------



## rjstrotz

*The Last Farewell*

Saying GOOD BYE for the last time is the hardest and watching him
fade into his last and final sleep knowing that you will never again
have him on this earth as your constant loyal companion.

I always says this prayer for all of my beloved GOD'S CREATURES:

May God enlighten me to know all of your needs and all of your pains so that I can help you. May He guide me to know when it is your time to leave me. And when your time comes to leave my side and to gain
your eternal rewards, may you go peacefully, painlessly and quickly.
We will be together again in eternal glory, and until then,
you will live on in my heart, my beloved companion.


----------



## Nikitta

Saying goodbye is the worst.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Nikitta said:


> Saying goodbye is the worst.


^^^^This, especially when you have to make that final decision.

Susan


----------



## Ace GSD

Cartar said:


> I feel like hardest part about owning dog is to take your dog to vet.


not as hard as paying the bill


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Shedding

Saying goodbye too. The worst of all.


----------



## wick

Kyleigh said:


> Someone else said this: humility ... when you KNOW you are in WAY over your head and sit there and stare at the dog and say WTF ... I'm so glad I made it past that stage and met some AWESOME people to help me ...
> 
> The other hardest part ... getting off my butt in -30 to take her out ... she loves it and I hate it ... but alas, that is why I got a long coat GSD ... to get me off my butt


I almost didn't get a dog because I knew someday I would have to say goodbye. I realize that everyone dies but it was so hard to make the choice knowing that someday my best friend would leave before me. I ended up getting a puppy and Kyleigh I definitely know what you mean!!!! We are not quite past that point and just taking it one day at a time!!! 

Hardest part of owning a puppy so far is just constantly worrying if your doing it right or if they are okay and healthy, because this little beings future is in your hands and everything we do now affects what he will be like later and whether he will be accepted into society!!!! Scares the **** out of me.


----------



## wick

pianocandy said:


> Besides saying good bye....I'm really not enjoying all the people who feel the need to tell me exactly what I should do with my pup! Like the pet store owners where we buy our food that raked me over the coals for switching Shayna to adult food now at five and a half months. Um....excuse me but my dog is growing ridiculously fast and needs to slow down. I was always really good at research in university and I don't make decisions without looking into it!LOL
> Oh and also the people who try to sneak pets in when we go by even after I've told them she's training to not be hyper when she meets people. UGH. The hardest part of having a dog is literally trying to get the guts to tell people I need them to back off!


Pianocandy I totally agree!!!!!!!!!! People are always telling us how to train our puppy etc and it drives me nuts when people try to rough house with his mouth even gently after all my hard work training him not to use his mouth to play (especially because they start it not him because he has learned not to)! And it's so annoying when they let him jump up and I say no and they continue to encourage it and say "it's ok" im like no...it's not!! 

Does anyone else get annoyed when strangers tell you what good guard dog they will be or tell you not to socialize them so they will guard??? It drives me nuts, this is the stuff that gives them a reputation, my puppy is a family dog who I want to love EVERYONE so I can take him every where! Sorry vent session over. Very much agree that this is one of the hardest parts of owning a dog (well a puppy) so far.

Socialization has made my puppy worse rather than better because humans have taught him bad habits or have scared him regardless of me telling them how id like them to interact with him... another indicator that people tend to be the problem rather that the innocent dogs. I now only let him interact with people who I know that way I know they will not do these things and teach him to ignore or tolerate strangers. 

If anyone has any tips or ideas regarding these situations I would love to hear them (haha the irony after complaining about being annoyed when people tell me how to train my dog lol)


----------



## wick

LaRen616 said:


> Hardest part of owning a dog is losing that dog. I've only lost one dog that I loved and that was our family dog, a female GSD/Husky mix named Kota. She passed away last year and I cried for days. She was such a great dog and such a beautiful dog, I still miss her. She was the family dog, not my personal dog so I can't imagine the depression I will go through when I lose one of my dogs.
> 
> One thing that sucks about owning a dog is how much money a year you spend on the dog. Sometimes I wish that I was oblivious to dog nutrition and that I could feed the cheap crap that I could find at my grocery store. That would save me a ton of money a month! I also buy toys all the time, I buy expensive home made dog treats, I buy supplements for the dogs, Vet bills, Heartgard/Nexgard, etc. I would have a lot of extra money a month if I didn't have any animals but I would never want to live without them so I suck it up and I spend what I have to spend to keep them healthy and happy.
> 
> I also HATE the hair that they shed, the dirt that they bring in and the farts that they produce in my house. LOL :laugh:


They are so expensive!! Puppy sticker shock is going on in our household at the moment, add in that he has giardia and super picky about his toys?!!! 

I have read that it is wayyyyyyy cheaper to feed them a balanced nutrition homemade, the good dog foods that provide the best product are far more expensive than the same foods made at home. It is time consuming but it may be worth it! It would also be even better for them because it would be fresh and wouldn't have lost any nutrients due to time and temperature. I am sure that like me you are very busy and probably don't have the time lol but just an idea. 

If you don't mind me asking what supplements do you give your dogs? Right now we are giving wick coconut oil, probiotics, enzymes (bc of the giardia to hopefully help absorption of nutrients) and soon we will be adding a joint health supplement. I want to start giving him omega 3s because they are supposed to help with allergies which he seems to be experiencing (for sure grass, and something else that we havent determined.. possibly the iams food we had been giving him... we now switched to wellness large breed puppy food). 

Any advice from anyone about these topics is welcome and appreciated! First time dog owner here  Ps does anyone know if there is a way to get notifications when people reply to the posts? Thank you!


----------



## Jax08

The end.


----------



## wick

GSTrainingAcademy said:


> Hi fellow forum members!
> 
> I agree with most of you in that one of the hardest parts is parting with your dog. Not sure if any of you have seen one of those memes where it shows a picture of a dog with the words being something like "For you, I am only part of your life, but for me (the dog), you are my whole life." I can't seem to find that picture anymore, but it's always sad when we think of it that way...
> 
> To me, the hardest/most challenging thing is actually spending time and building a bond with your dog. I regretted this when my first family dog passed away; I regretted not having spent enough of time with her and the fact that she was not well trained. I actually created an infographic for this so that new dog owners can consider these challenges before they actually decide to own a dog. The infographic + article is here if you'd like to read it: Challenges Faced in Owning and Training a German Shepherd | German Shepherd Training Academy
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> Paul


GSTrainingAcademy 

Hi I just read your info graphic! I thought it was great! I like many other first time puppy owners jumped into being a gsd mommy thinking that it would be hard but not realizing HOW hard! I think that the infographic does a good job touching on these subjects but it might be more helpful to mention just how much time and effort goes into a well trained dog. When I heard "time" and "effort" and "patience" before I got Wick I had a very typical sense of the word, but it turned out that instead I needed "TIME" "EFFORT" "PATIENCE" yes with capitols because I lucked out and got a handsome, fearless, stubborn, smarty pants that like to run the show  I say lucked out because these traits lead to a puppy that rarely barks, and is friendly with people right off the bat because he is confident. However they lead to many other issues. I love love love that your educating us "dummies" and I am headed to read the rest of your articles right now  Thank you so much, I wish I read these before so I knew what was ahead for me!!

Ps as a side note I was very lucky because I am a stay at home "wife" so I am able to spend the many many hours it takes to exercise and train and bond with Wick...I can't imagine what it would be like if he ended up at a home with people working 9-5 and children to supervise!!


----------



## wick

Jaxx's mom said:


> Besides goodbye for me would have to be the criticism. My sister will say he is a bad dog for the most simple things that most dogs do, and it really makes me upset. I know you are supposed to just brush it off, but I can't. That's just not the type of person I am.
> But people criticizing us makes me and Jaxx even more eager to fix all of the problems no matter how big or how small they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Sabis mom 

I totally get this ! My boyfriend is always saying that our new puppy is a "bad dog" I continually have to say no.. he is a good dog he just isn't a good human. It's hard sometimes because he wants Wick to behave in human ways before he had been trained...I mean he is being a puppy it is just what they do!! Not to mention no dog is "bad" just because they do certain things that other *humans* may not like!!


----------



## DixieGSD

wick said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed when strangers tell you what good guard dog they will be or tell you not to socialize them so they will guard??? It drives me nuts, this is the stuff that gives them a reputation, my puppy is a family dog who I want to love EVERYONE so I can take him every where!
> 
> Socialization has made my puppy worse rather than better because humans have taught him bad habits or have scared him regardless of me telling them how id like them to interact with him...
> 
> If anyone has any tips or ideas regarding these situations I would love to hear them (haha the irony after complaining about being annoyed when people tell me how to train my dog lol)


When I first got Dixie, I did get annoyed or frustrated when people would tell me not to socialize her etc. But don't let it bother you! Just shrug it off, because as he matures you will get the "Look, that's the kind of dog police have" or comments along those lines. Also have mom's grabbing there kids and running off to the other side of the street as soon as she see's you with your dog (that one would yank my chain a bit) But German Shepherds are known for there stand-offish attitude; that does contribute to the reputation. I know there are also alot of people who own these dogs and do not do anything with them. Which in turn makes for a "mean" dog; when in reality the dog probably just needs some training. But the general person who know's nothing about these dogs just strikes ALL of them as mean or "guard Dogs" ~Side Note. They do make really good watch dogs tho, I socialized Dixie a TON when she as a puppy, she can/does go anywhere and everywhere with me; but she will alert me when she needs to. and is very watchful of me, especially when hubby is not around. They have an intimidation factor like you would not believe.. 

I didn't just let anybody pet Dixie when she was a puppy; because of the bad habit's some people have around puppy's. When you socialize your puppy, it's not all about having people touching your dog. You can socialize him by taking him out and about, around other people, animals etc. It helps them learn how they are supposed to act in stores, at the park and what not. And ultimately makes for a well rounded dog  

Good Luck with your puppy!!! Just gotta tell people to back off when you don't want them around your puppy! lol


----------



## DixieGSD

The hardest part about owning a dog for me would probably saying Good-Bye and knowing you will not see them again. Or they won't be waiting for you to come home each day.. Hard to think about for me, Thankfully i have a VERY long time with my girl <3

Other than that, not really sure lol. I love everything about owning a dog; and honestly I never complain about the millions of hairs that are floating around my house right now because she is shedding like crazy; or all the toy's that are laying everywhere so i can step on them (and I just have 1 dog, no kids), or the wet, muddy paws jumping in the backseat of my car, the wonderful nose art on the windows.. The list could go on and on lol But one day; I will miss all of these things. So therefore I do not complain and I will gladly clean it up, each and every single day


----------



## Rolisaac

Aside from the goodbye (Which for us was sudden with our GSD)
For us it was travel. Trying to fit all four kids, luggage, and the dog crate in the van  I'd pretend I learned to pack lighter, but we just bought a hitch and trailer so I can take everything!


----------



## LaRen616

wick said:


> If you don't mind me asking what supplements do you give your dogs? Right now we are giving wick coconut oil, probiotics, enzymes (bc of the giardia to hopefully help absorption of nutrients) and soon we will be adding a joint health supplement. I want to start giving him omega 3s because they are supposed to help with allergies which he seems to be experiencing (for sure grass, and something else that we havent determined.. possibly the iams food we had been giving him... we now switched to wellness large breed puppy food).


Sinister gets hip/joint pills, salmon oil pills, Solid Gold Seameal and Vitamin E supplement pills.

Draven gets salmon oil pills, Solid Gold Seameal, Vitamin E supplement pills and digestive enzyme pills.


----------



## MrDubbe

At the moment the hardest part of owning my gsd Stryker (12wks old) is keeping her from destroying my furniture. Other than that she is a riot! My 5yr mutt She-Ra is perfect dog, I can't think of anything she does wrong and is truly mans best friend. I am sure Stryker will come around (hopefully soon!) and will bring us just as much joy as She-Ra!







[/URL][/IMG]
My girls!


----------



## newlie

Knowing that your time with them is so short and that you will probably outlive them. When I see the first grey on their muscle or the first time I notice that they are a little stiff when they get up from a nap, I feel a catch in my heart.


----------



## SusiQ

They just don't live long enough....


----------



## GSDourBestFriend

Having to go to work every day and leaving her behind. It saddens me because if roles were reserved, she probably wouldn't leave me behind.


----------



## Black Kali

Losing them is always hard, but for me it's hardest when they suddenly get ill. you are doing everything to save them and you fail...


----------



## wolfblood

losing a dog or a pupp that we have is a thing that we dont want.i think i will be at the top of the list of people who has experienced it..6 gsd dogs.and some others.i watched one of my pupp dying in front of me..it was really hard for me b/c i was only a kid....i had to move 2 dead puppies by myself out of their homes...oh,it just makes me sad and sad.and someone at a mobile repairing shop deleted all my dog pics,it was the part that i hate a lot.


----------



## huntergreen

agree, loosing them. i cant imagine what many go through when they find rehoming a beloved pet is forced upon them.


----------



## DogWalker

I agree about losing them. It's coming up on a year since I lost Tala and I still miss her every day.


----------



## JackandMattie

Yes, definitely, saying goodbye. In that moment, every other challenge fades to nothingness. In that moment, you would burn every matching chewed up shoe and walk barefoot through hot coals just to have your beloved dog for one more day.


----------



## Tarik

Guys, the fact that my puppy will soon pass away one day is going to be a diaster. i d k if i will be able to have another dog again because it won't ever be the same.


----------



## wolfstraum

Letting them go....knowing when to absorb their pain and let them be free of it, knowing how much it will hurt you, but be an act of love on your part.....

And close is knowing your heart dog is getting older and dreading the passing of the next few months because that time is coming......

My beloved Csabre will be 12 on October 3rd...........most of mine leave within a few months of the 12th birthday.....I am already a basket case over the fast approach of that birthday    


Lee


----------



## WIBackpacker

wolfstraum said:


> And close is knowing your heart dog is getting older......


This. There are days when something as minor as new gray whiskers is heart wrenching. 

I think that after you make the decision to let your first old dog go, you look at every one that follows through the bittersweet lense of time.


----------



## SuperG

Yeah, the last most important responsibility one has to make as a worthy selfless steward of the dog is the hardest part for me.....never easy but it comes in the package deal most always......

SuperG


----------



## Phantom

So far, going on vacations. It is difficult finding places I can take them and dragging around all of their stuff. However it is also extremely hard to leave them behind when I know they will miss me and I will be worrying the entire time.


----------



## Nikitta

Tarik, you will. I am on my 6th and 7th GSD. I never thought I could get past my first loss or my second or my third, but that unconditional love drags you back again and again. How many people can you say that about?


----------



## scottj

like everyone here says,it's losing a dog,it's basically like losing a family member


----------



## The box

Putting the ball away.


----------



## Austin R.

Not blowing up on him because he pooped in the house only because I wanted to keep sleeping but his upset stomach said otherwise, and the sick and hoping if made the right call and which could either save or end his life


----------



## Slate's Mom

Losing them. Be it sickness or just old age, losing them is THE absolute hardest part for me.


----------



## RachelK1

Losing them. When they pass away it is the hardest thing to go through. Dogs are so loyal and give unconditional love. Everything else with having a dog is easy in comparison.


----------



## jkristia

I did not read all the pages in this thread, so I'm probably just repeating, but having lost my dog this week (8 1/2 years) - having to make the call to the vet and later the same day loose the dog was definitely the hardest part.

Jesper


----------



## IronhorseRomo

I think loosing a dog is the hardest with out a doubt. 
But aside from that: I think the training and hardheadedness. Bath time, cleaning all the poop out of my backyard. Making sure their clean when they come in. It's a lot of time and energy, not to mention money to be a good dog owner. There's a lot of good memories along the way and its a lot of work to get your dog where you want them. 
To many owners just like the idea of having a dog and quickly realize they require a lot of attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdad

I was going to chime-in and just say "The End", but after reading a few of these I realized everyone feels pretty-much the same.

I'd gladly go thru the poopy-stage, whining all nite as a pup, stepping in barf while barefoot in the middle of the night, vet-bills, the shredded new leather couch, and so so many more things over and over ... if "The End" didn't exist.


----------



## Andaka

Saying goodbye. No matter how long they live, it is never long enough.


----------



## Jenny720

They are only with us for such a short time and yet go through so much with us. Saying goodbye is the hardest thing.


----------



## Glacier

The commitment to training. We're at it day in and day out. We're getting better at it. I'm learning how to clearly communicate what I want to him, but man, some days it feels like it will never come together. I know it will eventually come together, but sometimes it feels like I'm walking around in the dark. My neighbors always wonder why I spend so much time with my dog, lol.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl

Agreed... it's when they pass. The absence after all that love and joy - that's the *worst*. 

And the hair. Gosh, but that hair! How are they not all bald??


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Losing them and like Lee said watching them get older.Lucky age related problems break my heart an dhe just wants to be w/ me.


----------



## AaronG

Saying goodbye, 1000x over the hardest part is saying goodbye.

Hard enough to make you ask why you ever do this to yourself, then you do it again anyway because you remember the good times mean more than the pain ever will.


----------



## kauffmds

AaronG said:


> Saying goodbye, 1000x over the hardest part is saying goodbye.
> 
> Hard enough to make you ask why you ever do this to yourself, then you do it again anyway because you remember the good times mean more than the pain ever will.


I started to post the same thing...


----------



## middleofnowhere

Hands down, finding housing if you are renting. I lived in some total dumps because I could have my dog(s) with me.

Sure I lost sleep when I was young and did something dumb and the dog got loose. Sure it hurt a lot when one of them died. But the tough day to day existence stuff was finding a rental where I could keep them.


----------



## Sabis mom

middleofnowhere said:


> Hands down, finding housing if you are renting. I lived in some total dumps because I could have my dog(s) with me.
> 
> Sure I lost sleep when I was young and did something dumb and the dog got loose. Sure it hurt a lot when one of them died. But the tough day to day existence stuff was finding a rental where I could keep them.


 Gee we must live in the same place. Totally unsafe, almost unlivable, in one case no sinks, in another no hot water, but I could have the dogs.


----------



## Longfisher

*That's Easy...*

...the year's long heartbreak when they die.

Best,

LF


----------



## XindisMom

Right now... I'd have to say letting her out to go poop in my muddy back yard! Yes she's worth it, but it's nasty! She's still at the age when she likes to dance in the poop and mud!


----------



## XindisMom

But yes, loosing them is hard, also. We lost our dog Ceasar during the divorce. He passed away. My son and I missed him terribly! He was a good doggie, at 10!


----------



## faith5

For day-to-day difficulties, in my experience, it's the cost and the dirt/hair.

I love letting the [well behaved] dogs inside in the evenings, but the amount of dirt they bring in, in addition to the hair, is overwhelming.

And the vet bills... It's hard to know what is actually necessary, and what is just a good idea in general but may not be absolutely required in this particular situation. Ugh!


----------



## Katagaria

Right now, the toughest thing is getting to know my puppy's personality, who he is, what he likes, dislikes and why. He's 8 months old and I'm still learning and getting to know him.


----------



## Longfisher

What is the hardest thing about owning a dog, the vet bills, of course.

Avoid rescues. Only buy puppies, not adult dogs, who are from a good blood line. Pay what you must to get the best puppies. No backyard breeders. And, only then will you be able to avoid bankruptcy.

LF


----------



## karma_

To me, the hardest part is knowing they have such a short lifespan relative to us. The next hardest thing is probably money. Most don't realize how expensive a dog can be (never mind multiple dogs) throughout their life. After that, it's gotta be housing, especially for "bully breeds" such as the GSD.


----------



## VTGirlT

Saying goodbye.


----------



## MadLab

For me the doggy business is easy, it is the real world business which is difficult


----------



## Sayan35

Definitely say goodbye.

Leaving me with these thoughts.


----------



## MikeZ33

Leaving them at home when i have to go to work.


----------



## 9mmmac

Since GSD's seem to like continuity, it's doing the SAME thing every day, at the same time. We've had crappy weather where I live (rain!) so we had to play tug of war a lot, and learn to take naps. 

OTOH, the Nylabone finally stated getting chewed on. 

I like having a plan in place, but I'm not so good at dealing with changes to the plan.


----------



## Bella856

For me..at the moment... its leaving in the morning to the sounds of her whining. Long term..I'd have to agree with alot of you on their shorter life span then us. In only 8 months the bond has grown so much and will definitely continue to grow

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacier

Fixing and acknowledging your mistakes because we humans will surely screw something up.


----------



## IronhorseRomo

THE HAIR!!!!! ALL THE FRICKIN HAIR!!! Lol. But we manage. Word of advice, DO NOT turn on a bright flashlight on your floor if you don't wanna know about it or see exactly how much hair is on your floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileydog

Having to come home every 5 hours. Vet bills are a close second.


----------



## Jenny720

Also going away on vacation and leaving them behind i always feel terrible even though my dad watches them and in good hands.


----------



## Robbins5

Any advice on getting our puppy to chew a nylabone? He just doesn't seem to care for them.


----------



## PuppyRichie

I think that owning a dog is pretty easy if you like him and training) 
But if you ask me what is the hardest part about owning a dog, i can say that the hardest - is to care about his health)


----------



## astrovan2487

By far the hardest part is saying goodbye. The messes in the house, vet bills, misbehaving, not having a lot of free time, ect is all enjoyable looking back when you compare it to not having them around anymore.


----------



## maxtmill

Zeeva said:


> What is the hardest part about owning a dog?
> 
> Exercising and keeping your pup fit? Cost? Lack of affection from pup? A washout? Saying goodbye? Vacationing? Keeping the house clean?...
> 
> Why?


When they die. Whether it is an old dog dying gracefully, or the sudden unexpected death of a younger dog. Period.


----------



## maxtmill

Having to return to its breeder is second. Whatever the reason, it tears your heart out.


----------



## Heartandsoul

#3 for me it was the absolute need to build up my own confidence so I could raise,train and give Sonny the necessary opportunities to be the best he can be.

#2 finding that perfect walking stride. This was really hard and took him and I a looong time to find a happy middle. I am quite short and he is quite long. I had to speed up and he had to slow down. It was a lot of work but we finally figured it out.

#1 will always be when it is time to let go and be there to help them.


----------



## Stonevintage

The hardest part with Summer is that I am so in tuned with her. I'm sure that's because I'm retired and am around her all day.... but..

the sheer incredibility of her happiness every day, her exuberance- encouragement, willingness and ability to tackle anything at any moment-awes me - most every day.

She gets me up at the break of dawn - every morning of the year - regardless of weather, darkness or gloom. She is ready, happy and expectant to start the new day - and wants me to show the same, as I am her partner, her owner and best friend. Hard for me every day.....

When she was a puppy and chased butterflies at 12 weeks- to when she was 9 mos old and chased bald eagles out of our yard - she shared those moments with me and delighted when I delighted..... she is made of the essence of life and happiness and invites me every hour of every day to lay down my silly ways and come celebrate it all with her. Now, she's almost 2 and has come to protect our home and yard and I trust her and again, she is wowing me with her intelligence and understanding.

The hardest part with her- is the moment I open my eyes every morning. She is going to make me enjoy every day and she is going to make me happy to be alive (because of all the simple pleasures she involves me in EVERY day).... All I have to do is let go and let her lead the way. That's hard for me apparently - but - every day she turns it all around and not a day goes by that she doesn't add some crazy interesting funny introspective thoughts to my life experience. 

This dog won't take no for an answer and is making me live and enjoy my life - who sick'd her on me!  lol!


----------



## PuppyRichie

trcy said:


> I think the hardest thing is when they are sick or hurt. They can't tell you whats wrong. They have to go to the vet and sometimes stay several days. They don't understand why and just want to be home. That's the hardest thing for me.


I absolutely agree with you...that's the hardest...when you don't know what's wrong with your dog and what should you do... when you must go to vet and when not...


----------



## hemicop

Saying goodbye. It's never easy, never gets easier and you swear each time you'll never get/have another one like him......


----------



## alpha.

I'd have to agree with saying goodbye. I get all homesick sometimes thinking about my dog.
It's weird but yeah she gives me like "don't go" look.


----------



## Jayfeather

Trying to teach the rest of my family how to handle the dog! Seriously, I sometimes find my parents teaching him the exact opposite of what I expect him to be doing! Ehem, you can't make a dog and cat friends by shoving the cat in the dog's face! (Dog looks at me apologetically). Yeah, I think that's probably the worst, but as everyone learns over time it gets better. Basically, learning to be patient, with the family as well as the dog!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Saying goodbye. hands down it sucks.


----------



## Momo

For me, saying goodbye was tough but tougher still, is watching your wife and kids say their goodbyes.


----------



## Michael W

Leaving for work in the morning, when all you really want to do is spend the day walking in the woods with the dogs.


----------



## echo's dad

The only thing that sucks about owning a dog is when they pass away.:frown2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Losing them, no doubt. I say all the time the only thing I don't love about dogs is that they just don't live long enough. Devastating to have one pass. But a puppy in the house does seem to take the edge off because you can't mope too much with a flumpy kid who wants to play and you can see the hope for the future...

Second worst would be sick or injured. But the day you wake up to a happy face who is all better make me think of someone else's post. Anything I find mildly annoying....I would give anything to have that instead of a sick dog so when they are pestering me and I wish they weren't I am grateful for a healthy, happy dog.


----------



## InControlK9

I've never had a dog that has died before... my last GSD I had to rehome due to military reasons and not having anyone to keep her while away.. that was pretty hard but... I would say the hardest part is the puppy stage... constantly having to taker the pup out every 2 hrs though out an entire day and even at night... having to keep cleaning the kennel tray after she pees in it... over and over and over... having to keep getting our carpets cleaned.. trying to get rid of the odor of urine... the list goes on but you get the point


----------



## CarrieJo

I think the hardest thing is when you have to let them go. Even if they die on their own or you have to put them to sleep so they are not in pain any more. 

I have never killed anyone before but if I would have caught whomever kicked or took a bat to my dog and completely crushed his jaw and teeth and he couldn't even stand up (don't know what was done to his spine) but he still wagged his tail glad to see us. Never would hurt a soul kind of dog. And who ever did this did it in the center of my yard... Having to put him down when he did not get to grow old and did nothing wrong, loved everyone. 

The other hard one was our illegitimate child (the dog my husband and I got before we where married). She was so old and hung on not only for my husband to get through his chemo but long enough for him to be barely well enough to bury her. She was an awesome dog.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Sabis mom said:


> Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.


My thoughts exactly... We have always felt emotionally 'wrecked' for months afterwards.


----------



## Bentwings1

Definitely saying good by to our pets.


----------



## montse

I think the hardest part for me is dealing with illnesses, especially long-term, incurable ones. For my dog Syd, the worst part was knowing that I'd have to say goodbye soon, but at the same time I feared not making the decision at the right time. After seeing her go through several seizures on the same day, saying goodbye was the easy part. No more suffering for her.

Being the control-freak that I am, I also have a hard time when they're ill but don't know the exact reason. This frustrates me because I want to avoid putting the dog in the same situation that led to the illness.

When they die unexpectedly is also hard, but in these cases, since it's quick, it's likely that they didn't suffer as much.


----------



## zuluaga63

when you want to travel and you dont trust anyone to take care of your dog


----------



## Adamance

The hardest part about the "man and dog" relationship... is the human. Lol, I mean because I'm only human and I make mistakes - but if I don't learn from them, the dog has to pay for it too. That's not just in training either.

I think having dogs is easy, but it can be a hassle when you're not quite in rhythm with the schedule or having a bad day. Cause you can't take a break from being an animal's owner. You HAVE to feed them, make sure they have water, get their physical and mental stimulation, keep em healthy, train them, bla bla bla. That's hard when you're not truly up to it or if you don't have the resources, but doing it regardless of the obstacles or hoops you have to jump through is its own victory.

A home full of dogs is more fulfilling than a house with none, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## ShadowWalker

Definitely saying goodbye. 

My heart still aches at the loss of Randolph, my dark sable GSD, last year. But having a new guy (Sakima) in the house helps ... especially with his puppy/adolescence moments.


----------



## CranberryGSD

I've literally had a dog every. Single. Moment. If my life, do it just comes natural to me, and none of it is hard. However, not being able to go on vacations or having to find a trustworthy dog sitter. But the worst part is when they pass away.


----------



## Misha111

The hardest part is making the decision to put them to sleep when it's not an obvious decision. My late pup was given a month to live by her specialist but she lived on for another 6 months. She was a chaser but the day the birds passed within feet of her and she didn't move was when I thought she's had enough. And this is going to sound really loopy but that same day, she suddenly stood right in front of me and gave me a GSD mouthful. And I thought she's telling me something. My vet said she would rather put a dog down a day too early than a day too late. But afterwards you still doubt your decision.


----------



## ouka1992

Hi. I'm new to this forum and that's because I'm planning to get a GSD puppy. Actually i found one but is in different country and I have to wait till is gonna be 3 months old to get him here. Dog is my dream for 20 years especially gsd. I'm so excited but because it's my first dog I'm a little bit afraid if I'm gonna manage. I read a lot about everything but is hard to find answer for all my questions so will try here. So I've got 2 year old daughter and husband who is working quiet a lot so that's mean that usually I'm gonna take care of the dog for the all days. So please tell me how many times a day I have to walk and exercise gsd? If I'm not gonna be able to take him for a walk in the morning is it ok to let him run around in the garden so I can take him for a proper walk to the park in the afternoon and in the evening? Is there any routine for example everyday 8am in the morning and same tine in the evening? Obviesly I'm not working at the moment so I got plenty of time but I'm planning to get back to work in about year time. Is the dog gonna be ok then at home for a few hours by himself? If I hoover the house everyday is that enough to get reed of the hair everywhere?  please please help and answer my questions. Thank you


----------



## Trix

ouka1992 said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum and that's because I'm planning to get a GSD puppy. Actually i found one but is in different country and I have to wait till is gonna be 3 months old to get him here. Dog is my dream for 20 years especially gsd. I'm so excited but because it's my first dog I'm a little bit afraid if I'm gonna manage. I read a lot about everything but is hard to find answer for all my questions so will try here. So I've got 2 year old daughter and husband who is working quiet a lot so that's mean that usually I'm gonna take care of the dog for the all days. So please tell me how many times a day I have to walk and exercise gsd? If I'm not gonna be able to take him for a walk in the morning is it ok to let him run around in the garden so I can take him for a proper walk to the park in the afternoon and in the evening? Is there any routine for example everyday 8am in the morning and same tine in the evening? Obviesly I'm not working at the moment so I got plenty of time but I'm planning to get back to work in about year time. Is the dog gonna be ok then at home for a few hours by himself? If I hoover the house everyday is that enough to get reed of the hair everywhere?  please please help and answer my questions. Thank you




I find a routine is a huge help in dogs. Plan for at least an hour a day of walks and 20-30 mins of training. Could be two 30 min walks, three 20 min walks, etc. May be less or more depending on the dog. 

If you don’t exercise your dog, you’ll pay for it in return for their behavior around the house. The high energy dog will be FAR higher energy. Depending on the dog, an un-exercised dog can be completely unmanageable around the house. 

Some people are good with routine, some aren’t. Just think long and hard if you have this kind of time. Even missing one walk may turn your dog into a super annoying high energy guy doing house laps until he does get one. You can’t blame the dog - either. 

This is just my experience after having a lab for 13 years and now a 6 month old GSD. Others may agree or not. There’s a lot of research that should be done. I’d pick up some books and search the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouka1992

Thank you for your answer. Is that ok if I'm not able to take him for a morning walk to let him out in the garden? Is that gonna be enough 30mins in the morning in the garden, 1 hour in the afternoon in the park play and 30mins walk in the evening? I mean for gsd?


----------



## Trix

ouka1992 said:


> Thank you for your answer. Is that ok if I'm not able to take him for a morning walk to let him out in the garden? Is that gonna be enough 30mins in the morning in the garden, 1 hour in the afternoon in the park play and 30mins walk in the evening? I mean for gsd?




It depends - is it like a full yard or just like a small garden? Being outside by himself probably won’t be enough. If it’s a big yard and you can go out and throw a ball and romp around with him for a bit, that’d be fair. For people with two dogs, they play enough with each other that’d probably be fine for 30 mins in the morning. 

Maybe others will chime in, but I think if you just let him out for 30 mins by himself in the morning, he’s gonna be a handful until the afternoon. 

If you can only do two walks a day - if you could do a vigorous 20-30 min walk in the morning, yard play time in the afternoon, then a walk in the evening, that’d be fine too. 

Of course - people do far less, but I don’t think that’s fair to a high energy dog and I’m sure they often have more behavior problems around the house. 

Again - just my two cents, let’s see what others chime in with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver

The hardest part at this time of year is the HAIR!! German SHEDDING dogs indeed!

And yes, saying 'goodbye' and when the dog is gradually going downhill over a long period time, knowing just when is the right moment to do what has to be done. 

If ONLY they could talk and tell us...:crying:


----------



## Newbie217

When you travel and cant take them with


----------



## RemisMom

The amount of hair all over my house! Lol


----------



## Trix

Living longer than they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland

Takes over your life!


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

For me it's losing them. But also the dog community is pretty toxic, and that can be tough at times. However, both dogs and dog people can be amazing and are over all worth it


----------

